

Authentic Form & Function is looking for a Frontend Developer - authenticff
http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/22769/frontend-developer

======
gus_massa
You should post the job announcements in the official post: "Who is hiring?
(December 2014)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8681040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8681040)
(282 points, 7 hours ago, 385 comments)

